
Pegasus Mail: Twenty years and counting... - Anon84
http://community.pmail.com/blogs/winpmail/archive/2010/02/11/twenty-years-and-counting.aspx
======
ojbyrne
Working on the same piece of software for 20 years is mind-boggling. I can't
decide whether I admire the guy or feel sorry for him.

------
ffffruit
We actually use Pegasus mail at work for our departmental email (very large
university, London). Despite the fact that for the majority of users it works
just fine and there is no need for something more complicated - apart from the
archaic client - they are now in the process of overhauling everything due to
a big $$$ contract with Microsoft.

------
sudonim
You know when someone says "remember when... candy only cost a nickel?, or
pegasus mail was an awesome alternative to eudora?"

I do! Congratulations Pegasus for lasting 20 years. I can't say I use you
anymore. Gmail kinda took the cake. But I still love you, and when people
bring you up, I have fond memories of you.

------
pasbesoin
I seem to recall at one point it was the one-click-install (more or less)
Windows program that actually let / made it easy to pull headers without
pulling entire messages. A relative was on a slow modem, and I trained them in
this feature so that they could delete the majority of their nascent spam
deluge from the sever without incurring the hit of downloading the entire
messages.

(Spam filtering options started becoming commonplace / an option for them not
too long thereafter.)

------
Tichy
Has it aged well? I don't remember when or why I moved away from it, but there
must have been a reason.

~~~
51Cards
Pegasus did age well (if albeit very slowly). Most features you wanted to see
in a modern mail client arrived eventually. There was a period of time where
development had stopped IIRC because the developer didn't see the purpose in
it anymore. Again IIRC he started again after seeing that the community wanted
it to be kept alive.

I haven't seen a version in about 2 years now as my last client finally moved
off of it due to the desire for 'cloud' style email and Blackberry support but
Pegasus never let them down while they were on it.

------
artaxerxes
No easy way to migrate out for one of my Professors who has 16 no 17 years of
meticulously foldered emails. if he hand't foldered them it would be a point
and click...

I ended up installing a virtual box XP install just for Pegasus on his new 27"
iMac!

~~~
Tichy
Doesn't PMail have export functions? I might have lost some part of the
information doing it, though (could be because I had to pipe through Outlook
Express, and Outlook Express was to blame - I can't remember).

Or if PMail does IMAP, copy all folders to an IMAP account?

------
pan69
In less than a month it's Pegasus 21th birthday! The article is almost a year
old. My first email client was indeed Pegasus. I started using it around 1995,
the year of awakening.

------
trustfundbaby
I remember trying them once 5 years ago and not caring for the software that
much ... With free alternatives like Postbox lite, I don't know how long their
run will continue.

------
eftpotrm
The linked story was celebrating its 20th birthday 11 months ago. Why the post
today?

